# Bye bye Red Boxes... CC stores across the nation closing



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

6 weeks until liquidation process begins. Car audio department halts installs. How long before the whole thing shuts down? Which CC store near you is closing?


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

is there a list of ones closing yet?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Kinda sucks, I have always liked CC over BB. Neither for caraudio however.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think that good guys was better than either of those, too bad they have been gone for a while.

I did see something this morning that Tweeter was purchased by a liquidation company, wish there were still some by me.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The CC here has not had much inventory for almost 2 years for some reason.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

orion1998_1 said:


> is there a list of ones closing yet?


I haven't seen the list but supposedly, if you go to www.circuitcity.com , punch in the one closest to you in the store locator, if it doesn't show up... that means it's closing. 


More news today: http://www.dailytech.com/Report+Cir...osure+of+155+Stores+Tomorrow/article13343.htm



> Circuit City to close 20% of its stores by year's end.
> 
> 
> DailyTech reported in late October that Circuit City was on the brink of closing 150 stores and slashing more jobs. Circuit City's stock price has dropped over 90% since the start of the year and this past Thursday, the company was warned that it could be booted from the New York Stock Exchange.
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The 2 nearest me don't seem to be closing. Either way for cd's I've always preferred bby due to selection. And checking out at cc seems to take FOREVER for some reason. My dad on the other hand won't step foot inside a bb unless there's no other choice. He's a cc boy. Ironic cuz they're building a new bby near him about 12 miles down the interstate in bryant.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Circuit chitty is what we call it in my house. I have not had luck with anything there that doesn't end up crashing or going bust within a year of purchasing. Best Buy informed me the other day I am now a Silver Premier Member with them however. I asked if that means I spend too much there, they said I spend "enough."


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I did see something this morning that Tweeter was purchased by a liquidation company, wish there were still some by me.


Yea, last Spring my local Tweeter shut their doors during the time at which 90-some stores were closing. I got a good deal on a cd player. TV's were dirt cheap, too. Still wish I had bought that 73" Sony... 


I saw the other day that they've filed for bankruptcy. Everything is being liquidated in all remaining stores.



No CC closings near me if we're going by the site's store locations. All are still showing up. I can't believe it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Umm ... BYE !


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I think that good guys was better than either of those, too bad they have been gone for a while.
> 
> I did see something this morning that Tweeter was purchased by a liquidation company, wish there were still some by me.


Isn't there a tweeter down in Newport, or is it already gone?


----------



## redfred18t (Oct 2, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Kinda sucks, I have always liked CC over BB. Neither for caraudio however.


x2, I dont like dealing with BB


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

hmmm, my local one is closing, using the store locater method... Hope I can find a good deal on something


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't stand CC. Good riddence! Don't let the liquidator's door hit ya on the way out.

I've never had anything but the absolute worst service in any CC I went to. Let me rephrase, I've never had ANY SERVICE AT ALL in a CC--just a bunch of pimple-faced teens standing around talking instead of helping anyone. At least with BB, there aren't any people standing around to help you in the first place. I'd rather have no one, than stand there staring at 6 guys who are all huddled around a chick buying a phone battery.

Man, too bad that DIVX idea didn't fly... HAHAHAHAHA! There went $80m right there! Idiots!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 3 Tweeters and 3 or 4 Circuit City stores within a 15 mile radius.

I got my start at Tweeter....oh well....they haven't been the same in _*years*_.


----------

